# Mole Removal



## ms. kendra (Dec 30, 2008)

Have any ladies here had facial moles removed? Specifically lasered/burned off?? I have a light sprinkle on my cheeks that seems to keep growing as I age. I'd rather not look like Morgan Freeman by the time I'm 30....lol.

Anyone had them treated, or know someone who has? Thanks!


----------



## ticki (Dec 30, 2008)

my girlfriend had hers done.  it scabs over and when it heals and the scab falls off, no more mole.  problem is that if you predisposed to grow moles then you'll be zapping them forever.  otherwise she's been happy with it.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jan 1, 2009)

My grandmother had moles removed and of course I was right there in the office with her while it was being done.  The dermatologist used a tweezer like tool to pluck them off.  It took a few weeks to fade, but her skin was flawless afterwards. This was before lasers became popular though, but I'd always recommend removal.  You won't regret it.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 1, 2009)

I have several of the raised/fleshy variety on my face and I HATE them. I recently had the first of many removed (it's in my eyebrow). The dermatologist was able to just cut it off with a scalpel and then cauterize it with heat so it didn't bleed at all. It took a LONG time to heal, and I'm pretty healthy, so keep that in mind. It didn't leave a scar, but there is some discoloration as it's a bit darker than the rest of my skin, but it's in my eyebrow so noone sees it. If they're bigger than mine (about half the size of a pencil eraser) you should probably have stitches to avoid scarring. Also, if you're planning to have a lot of them removed in prominent areas like your cheeks, be aware you could just be swapping moles for discolored spots. HTH!


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 2, 2009)

Mine are tiny, but I used to have about 20 at any given time. I took some off a couple of years ago, but as *ticki* says, you will get new ones. I will probably need to get another procedure done in a year or so, maybe earlier. It's worth it, I have a fairly good skin otherwise, so they stand out.


----------



## clueless0506 (Jan 14, 2009)

I've never had any mole removal, but my mom's friend has her daughter tie thread around them. You leave the thread there, then the mole dies and falls off.
disclaimer: i am not recommending this "procedure," just sharing a story I remember.


----------



## na_pink (Jan 14, 2009)

my sister had one on her chin removed .. needless to say it is back and bigger than ever .. =/


----------



## FantaZ (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm in the same boat and asked my dermatologist about having it removed.  He recommended not to have them removed and said that if I had it lasered it could/would come back.  If I had them surgically removed there would be discoloration.  I don't have raised moles so he recommended to have it bleached.  Sigh....I ran x-country and track in high school without sunscreen.  Practice everyday in the sun took a toll on my skin and now I'm really seeing the damage I've done.


----------



## LadyAMS (Mar 30, 2009)

My Aunt had her's removed on her face and she also said it was growing too when she got older. I think the burned it off and it didn't come back.
She got it removed when she was in high school now she's 35.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, I did I had a few sprays...actually like 30 were removed (around my eye area) after my pregnancy via laser about 7 years ago...they have not returned yet...But if any does I will get it done again in a heartbeat...No scaring or anything...they crusted and fell off in about 2 days and that was it...I am told they may come back in like 10 years in different areas...so when they do back to the dermatologist I will go..No discoloration at all...My sister had hers done like 15 years ago and none have returned she had a few on her face and neck area


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 18, 2009)

I recently had mine removed this year. I had the kind that sat on the skin. My derm called them skin tags. I had them in some pretty inconvenient places on my face. I had 1 on each eye lid and a few more scattered around my cheeks like freckles. She carefully cut each one off. I was interested in make up before but since having them removed I'm that much more addicted. My eyes are now smooth and it's easier to apply eyeshadow. No scarring, no discoloration. If they come back I will not hesitate to go back and have it done again.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 18, 2009)

I guess I have been lucky not one of mine has returned...My derm said they probably would in 10 years or more so Maybe in a few more years ...But if I can pay $200 and go every 10 I'm good with that


----------



## User27 (Aug 18, 2009)

****


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ yes those are the ones I had lasered off..I had SOOOO many...they left no spot whatsoever...Small beauty marks my ass...There was nothing cute about them to me..I even had a few on my neck/chest she removed them as well


----------



## User27 (Aug 18, 2009)

****


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 18, 2009)

^ I know My mom calls them beauty moles too....But after I had mine removed...her and my sister did too LOL...so much for beauty lol ....They are hereditary for sure my Derm said ....My sister had a few on her back as well she had zapped...yeah it cost me $200 to have them all removed at once....My insurance considered it cosmetic....wtf ever...Well worth every cent


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 18, 2009)

So what's the price range for the removal, and does insurance cover it?

Also, for those who've had it, how would you rate the pain/discomfort during and after the procedure?


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 18, 2009)

I noted above it cost me $200 for them to be removed....the pain was on a scale to 1-10 ...about a 3-4 ...because they give you a shot to numb the area and I had about 4 shots so that was the only pain....lasted about 2-3 secs each time....

No the insurance will not cover it ..it is considered cosmetic

They crusted over in about 2 days...fell off in about 4 completely gone in about 5-7 days...just kept putting neosporin on them after the crusty fell off


----------

